# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Pride of Telemark [Alkmini A., Pride of Provence, Stena Empereur, Stena Jutlandica]

## George

Σήμερα έγιναν τα εγκαίνια του πλοίου (έστω κι αν έχει ακόμα τα σινιάλα της P&O).

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Οντως και μάλιστα είναι δεμένο δίπλα απο τον Πωσειδόνα συμαιοστολισμένο. Μπορεί τα σινιάλα να μην άλλαξαν, το όνομα όμως έγινε ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ.

----------


## George

Και φυσικά έχει την Ελληνική σημαία. Απλά όταν ήρθε το ΑΝΘΗ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και το παλιό ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ είχαν σβήσει τα σινιάλα της P&O. Αλλά αυτά δεν έχουν σημασία αφού το πλοίο ήρθε και θα μείνει.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ποτέ δεν μπορεί να είναι κανείς σίγουρος για το αν θα μείνει το πλοίο με τον Αγούδημο μιας και είναι απρόβλεπτος

----------


## capten4

Η "ΑΞΙΑ" χτεs εγραψε οτι ναυαγησε η επικειμενη ναυλωση του πλοιου και οτι ετοιμαζεται για δρομολογια.Εκτοs ,αν πουληθει ....

----------


## George

Να πουληθεί;; Αν δω  τον κάπτα Μάκη να πουλάει και τέτοιο βαπόραρο θα σταματήσω να ασχολούμαι με το άθλημα. Μπα!! Μάλλον θα το βάλει στα δρομολόγια.

----------


## andreas

Ακούστηκε ότι εκδηλώθηκε μια μικρή φωτιά σήμερα στο πλοίο.  :cry: Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα; Είναι αλήθεια ή ράδιο αρβίλα;

----------


## George

Πήγα σήμερα και το είδα. Όντως φαίνεται ότι πρύμα πήρε φωτιά. Επίσης να σας πω ότι στη τσιμινιέρα τοποθετούνται τα σινιάλα του κάπτα Μάκη

----------


## christos

Mipos xerete poso to agorase o Agoudimos?

----------


## andreas

Γύρω στα $12,3 εκατ.

----------


## chrb

Και η φωτιά είναι αλήθεια και η τιμή που είναι ιδιαιτέρως χαμηλή. Γιατί όμως δεν αγόρεζε με τα ίδια λεφτά τον Διαγόρα-πιο καινούριο βαπόρι;;; :?:

----------


## andreas

Είναι απλό!! Αγοράζοντας τον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ στον πλειστηριασμό, θα φορτωνόταν και τα χρέη του άρα πάνω από $16 εκατ.  8O

----------


## chrb

ο πλοίο άκουσα πως ναυλώθηκε για το καλοκαίρι! :x 
Ξέρει κάποιος σε ποιούς;

----------


## andreas

Σύμφωνα με ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες δυστυχώς ναυλώθηκε σε Νορβηγούς. Δεν έχω ιδέα όμως σε ποια εταιρία. Αν μάθω θα σας πω. Ωστόσο διατηρώ και μια επιφύλαξη.

Εύχομαι να διαψευστείς είναι μαρτία να χαθεί αυτό το πλοίο ......

----------


## chrb

Το Οκτώβριο θα είναι εδώ....αλλά νομίζω πως στο τέλος και αυτό και το El. Venizelos θα φύγουν  :Sad:

----------


## andreas

O Bενιζέλος είναι ναυλωμένος για 3 καλοκαίρια αν δεν κάνω λάθος οπότε μάλλον δεν πάει πουθενά. Μέχρι το 2006. Το ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ θέλει πολλή δουλειά ακόμα οπότε μάλλον θα αργήσουμε να το δούμε πίσω γιατί αποκλείεται να βγει πριν τα μέσα με τέλη Ιουνίου κι επιπλέον θέλει κανα 20ήμερο να ανέβει εκεί πάνω. Οπότε μάλλον για καμιά χρονοναύλωση μιλάμε...

----------


## chrb

Αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ  :Sad:

----------


## andreas

Όχι μόνο δεν διαψεύστηκαν οι πληροφορίες αλλά επιβεβαιώθηκαν. Η εταιρία που ναύλωσε το πλοίο μας είναι η Kystlink που δεν κάνω λάθος δραστηριοποιήτω μέχρι τώρα μόνο με Ro/Ro. Του πλοίου οι μπάντες έχουν ήδη βαφτεί μπλε και η κίτρινη λωρίδα είναι κι αυτή βαμμένη ενώ τα ανάγλυφα σινιάλα (G.A.) αφαιρέθηκαν από την τσιμινιέρα.

----------


## andreas

Η ναύλωσή του είναι για 5 χρόνια με δυνατότητα επέκτασής της στα 7 και επίσης δυνατότητα αγοράς από τους Νορβηγούς αν και όποτε το θελήσουν. Οπότε πάμε οριστικά για άλλες ΑΛΚΜΗΝΕΣ Α.

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοίο είχε και ένα ατύχημα όπως αναφέρετε στο http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/stena_jutlandica_1983.htm

----------


## nautikos

H πλοιοκτητρια εταιρεια του πλοιου υπεγραψε συμβολαιο υψους 9,5 εκατ ευρω με τη W&auml;rtsil&auml; Corporation, για μια σοβαρη ανακαινιση-επισκευη του πλοιου. Περιλαμβανει επανεγκατασταση ολου του ηλεκτρικου συστηματος, την αφαιρεση και επιδιορθωσει των 5 ηλεκτρομηχανων, 2 κυριων μηχανων και την ανακαινιση 31 καμπινων. Περισσοτερα εδω.

----------


## kapas

που βρισκεται το πλοιο τωρα? τι δρομολογιο εκτελει?

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ειναι παροπλισμένο και φυσικά πουλιέται! Κάποιος που να ενδιαφέρεται?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν νομιζω!Για να το ξεφορτωθηκε ο καπτα μακης κατι θα ηξερε!Μηπως δεν θα ηταν καθολου εκμεταλευσιμο στη γραμμη της ροδου?Αλλωστε μην ξεχνατε οτι ο καπτα μακης ειναι master στις αγοραπωλησιες.Θυμηθητε αλλωστε τα 200 φορτηγα πλοια που αγορασε και πουλησε τη δεκαετια του 80.Θυμηθητε ποσο πουλησε το πρωτο ROMILDA πρωην free enterprise 3 ή το δευτερο ROMILDA στην VSL το 1993 για να γινει το θρυλικο APOLLO EXPRESS II .Το πρωτο DIMITRA οταν το ειχε πουλησει στον κ. Βασιλη Αγαπητο ειχε συζητηθει πολυ η τιμη του.

----------


## MILTIADIS

μπορει να ηταν μαστερ στις αγοραπωλησιες και να γεμισε ετσι την τσεπη του με χρημα,την εταιρεια του(η οποια ηταν προτυπο εταιρειας τη δεκαετια του 90)ομως δεν καταφερε να την σωσει..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτα μονον ο καπτα μακης και ο Θεος τα γνωριζουν!Αυτο εχω καταλαβει

----------


## Apostolos

Απο γνωστό shipboker:

 We can secure for sale  the following  vessels:

*m.s. PRIDE OF TELEMARK  -* Vessel is  compliant with the new SOLAS /Stockholm stability  requirements
 RoRo/Passenger vessel
LR Class, 100A1 LMC UMS, RoRo Cargo/Passenger FerryIMO 7907257,  exnames Alkmini A, P&O Provence, Pride of Provence, Stena Jutlandica, Stena EmpereurBuilt 1983 by Chantiers De Atlantique, FRA (Upgraded 1996/2006)Flag NORLoa/Beam: 154,98/28,01 mtrsIce Class 1BGT/NT: 28559/8568Main Engine: 4 x SulzerTotal HP/KW: 34800/25612 at 530 RPMBow thrusters: 2 x Lips 2000kW eachSpeed/Consumption: abt 19 kts on 86 m3 HFO and 10 m3 MDO (abt 21 kts is maximum)Max Passenger capacity: upto 2200 incl crew provided sufficient life saving equipment on boardPassenger accomodation: 101/178 cabins/bedsCargo capacity: 1640 lanemeters/498 carsCargo deck free height: 4,6/4,2/2,4 mtrsCargo ramps: Fwd and aftSignificant wave height: 3,0 metersAll details without guarantee

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Παντως το πλοιο απο πλευρας χωρητικοτητας σε οχηματα και σε επιβατες σκιζει.

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι μπλε, με καλή ταχύτητα, τεράστιους χώρους καλό γκαράζ και ιδανικό μέγεθος, μήπως να ναυλώσει αυτο η ΝΕΛ???

----------


## Thanasis89

Απίστευτο ποστάλι σε δυνατότητες ! Αλλά όπως είχε και μία ψυχή "Βαπόρι για πλουσίους..." ! ;-)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σουπερ πλοιο σιγουρα με πολλες δυνατοτητες και πολυ στιβαρη κατασκευη, αλλα χωρις πολλα κρεβατια, γυρω στα 160,και μεγαλη καταναλωση.Πολλα προβληματα στα νιατα του με την παραδοση του απο το ναυπηγειο, αλλα με τα χρονια  μαλλον λυθηκαν.Πιστευω για να το ξεφορτωθηκε ο καπτα μακης κατι θα εβλεπε.

Ας το δουμε με τα χρωματα της GA FERRIES, σε ενα μοντελο που ειχα κατασκευασει το 2006, οπως θα ηταν εαν ταξιδευε στα ελληνικα νερα

models (291).JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Ενα μικρό ιστορικό για το Pride Of Telemark που μας άφησε ένα χρόνο πρίν

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Pride_of_Telemark

----------


## kapas

> Ενα μικρό ιστορικό για το Pride Of Telemark που μας άφησε ένα χρόνο πρίν
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Pride_of_Telemark


στο λινκ λεει οτι ηταν ιδιοκτησια του αγουδημου μεχρι και το 2011?????????

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι εγω το εχω ακουσει αυτο ,οτι ανηκε στην GA και ως pride of telemark, και ισως καποια στιγμη να το ειδα πιο επισημα αλλα δεν περασε απο το μυαλο μου

----------


## despo

Ναι, ετσι ήταν και μάλιστα διατήρησε τη σημαία μας για ένα χρονικό διάστημα. Είχα δεί και κατι φωτογραφίες στο fakta αν θυμάμαι καλά, (το οποίο fakta φαίνεται να έχει βγεί εκτος λειτουργίας) οπου διέκρινε κανείς 2 ονόματα -το παλιό  και το καινούργιο- μάλλον θα ήταν ενοικίαση με προοπτική πώλησης, βέβαια το αποτέλεσμα είναι σήμερα να μην υπάρχει καν το πλοίο. Ισως το ατύχημα που είχε να ήταν καθοριστικό ...

----------


## Ellinis

Σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα μαζί με ένα πλήρες ιστορικό, αναφέρει οτι το Μάη του 2007 πουλήθηκε στη νορβηγική Boa Ro/Ro A/S.
Τζαναμπέτικο καράβι πάντως, από τα μέρη μας πέρασε και δεν ακούμπησε. Ούτε 6 μήνες δεν έμεινε...

----------


## Ellinis

> Είχα δεί και κατι φωτογραφίες στο fakta αν θυμάμαι καλά, (το οποίο fakta φαίνεται να έχει βγεί εκτος λειτουργίας)


Μιας και το ανέφερες εδώ, βλέπω οτι το fakta έκλεισε! κρίμα γιατί ήταν μια ευκολοπροσβάσιμη πηγή με πολύ πληροφορία συγκεντρωμένη.

----------


## Rocinante

> Μιας και το ανέφερες εδώ, βλέπω οτι το fakta έκλεισε! κρίμα γιατί ήταν μια ευκολοπροσβάσιμη πηγή με πολύ πληροφορία συγκεντρωμένη.


Υπάρχει το αρχείο μέχρι την μεγάλη ζημιά του 2010 φυσικά χωρίς τις φωτογραφίες αν και δεν ξέρω για πόσο χρόνο θα παραμείνει.
http://web.archive.org/web/201008030...taomfartyg.se/

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ. Α στο περαμα το 2005 ετοιμαζεται για το ταξιδι που δεν εγινε ποτε,στα 12νησα.

c.jpg

----------


## MARGARITIS24

κ βεβαια ειχε πει ο Μακης οτι θα εβγαινε μετα το  ταξιδι απο μεσα

----------


## Apostolos

Και εδώ λίγο πρίν μας αφήσει για πάντα!

ALKMINH A.jpg

----------

